# Colnago EPS to EPQ Anybody get their new bike?



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I ordered an EPS in September of 2010, 58cm, traditional top tube in PR82 and asked for the paint to include the entire fork, chainstays and seat stays. Delivery was scheduled for late December, early January2011. In late February of 2011, I was told that the EPS was no longer available and that I would be getting an EPQ in place of the EPS. Has this happened to anyone else? Has any one gotten their EPQ? I have been told it will be late March or early April for delivery.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Pretty much every one who had ordered an EPS is getting an EPQ. They are not in Colnago's inventory yet, as of yesterday anyway. We didn't order one, so no idea when they might be coming.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

Has anyone been upset over getting an EPQ in place of an EPS? Has anyone canceled their order?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That is just a ridiculous business practice! The audacity!


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I ordered the EPS in September of 2010. In February of this year, I was told I would not get an EPS; I would get an EPQ. I was not given a choice. An original delivery given as 3 - 3.5 months has now stretched to more than 6 months without a confirmed delivery date. I had wanted to ride the bike at the Colnago Gran Fondo in San Diego, California on April 10, 2011. That date seems to be in jeopardy as well. Did you see any EPQ's in the assembly process when you visited the factory?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

As I understand, it would depend on when you ordered the EPS. Of course, if an EPS has been built then it will be sent, otherwise the EPQ now replaces the EPS. I have seen the EPQ in the flesh at Colnago and it looks a mightly fine frame and still keeping a traditional look about it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Raymond8Pistons said:


> I ordered the EPS in September of 2010. In February of this year, I was told I would not get an EPS; I would get an EPQ. I was not given a choice. An original delivery given as 3 - 3.5 months has now stretched to more than 6 months without a confirmed delivery date. I had wanted to ride the bike at the Colnago Gran Fondo in San Diego, California on April 10, 2011. That date seems to be in jeopardy as well. Did you see any EPQ's in the assembly process when you visited the factory?



I didn't see any EPQ's being built, but to be honest, I wasn't in that part. I was with the C59 builders.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Same boat here - ordered in November, man, this waiting stinks!!!!!!


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

in a similiar boat here although I ordered an M10 in October and still waiting too...<sigh>


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I received a call from Colnago America today. My EPQ is scheduled to arrive at my dealer on April 15, 2011. I was also given an explanation for the delay as well as apology for the delay. I will post pictures once the frame is in my possession.


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

can I ask what the explanation was?


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I was forwarded an email from Alex Colnago to my dealer explaining the decision to introduce the EPQ earlier than expected. Mr. Colnago explained that there were some parts shortages that prevented EPS frames to be manufactured in all sizes and that the decision was made to convert to the EPQ rather than sending some frames as EPS and some as EPQ during the same model year. That is why all EPS orders were converted to EPQ's. The time to build and paint my bike took just a little longer than anticipated and delayed the shipment by an additional week. I did request a custom paint scheme; waiting just a bit longer to get it will seem all worth while once the frame arrives.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Raymond8Pistons said:


> I was forwarded an email from Alex Colnago to my dealer explaining the decision to introduce the EPQ earlier than expected. Mr. Colnago explained that there were some parts shortages that prevented EPS frames to be manufactured in all sizes and that the decision was made to convert to the EPQ rather than sending some frames as EPS and some as EPQ during the same model year. That is why all EPS orders were converted to EPQ's. The time to build and paint my bike took just a little longer than anticipated and delayed the shipment by an additional week. I did request a custom paint scheme; waiting just a bit longer to get it will seem all worth while once the frame arrives.


Curious as to the paint scheme you chose? Please let us know.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I chose PR82 and asked that the seat stays, chain stays and fork that are normally just clear coated over carbon be painted Saronni Red as well. I am trying to find a painter who can apply chrome paint to carbon. What I would really like is to have the seat stays, chain stays and front fork chromed to look like a Colnago from the 1980's with the Saronni Red paint.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

No offense, but you would like your new carbon frame to look like the steel frame, when the steel frame exists. I'm not trying to start a whole flame war about the superiority of carbon vs. steel.. but.. I don't understand the concept of choosing carbon and then having steel appearances envy. Dittos PRZA Zabel Blue and PR99. And the EPQ makes the frame all the more un-steel-like...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Raymond8Pistons said:


> I chose PR82 and asked that the seat stays, chain stays and fork that are normally just clear coated over carbon be painted Saronni Red as well. I am trying to find a painter who can apply chrome paint to carbon. What I would really like is to have the seat stays, chain stays and front fork chromed to look like a Colnago from the 1980's with the Saronni Red paint.


That will be SICK!!! I LOVE the Saronni colors and to have chrome painted stays will look AMAZING!! You got to do it and post pics when done!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> No offense, but you would like your new carbon frame to look like the steel frame, when the steel frame exists. I'm not trying to start a whole flame war about the superiority of carbon vs. steel.. but.. I don't understand the concept of choosing carbon and then having steel appearances envy. Dittos PRZA Zabel Blue and PR99. And the EPQ makes the frame all the more un-steel-like...


I tend to agree on this to an extent.

If I bought a new C59 or EPQ I'd prefer one gaudy and ghey handpainted airbrush work of art.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have owned a number of steel Colnagos; they were painted Saronni Red or Chromovelato with chromed forks or fork crowns and the stays partially chromed as well. These were factory finishes in the 1980's. I have also seen a Colnago frame built for a bike show that had a deep red (Burgundy) tint to the carbon and/or clearcoat that appealed to me. I like the look of paint and chrome on a bicycle; what I like may not appeal to anyone else. As long as I do not get arrested by the bicycle fashion police, I will likely continue to buy red bicycles and want to have the "old school look" on at least one of my modern bikes.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Raymond8Pistons said:


> I have owned a number of steel Colnagos; they were painted Saronni Red or Chromovelato with chromed forks or fork crowns and the stays partially chromed as well. These were factory finishes in the 1980's. I have also seen a Colnago frame built for a bike show that had a deep red (Burgundy) tint to the carbon and/or clearcoat that appealed to me. I like the look of paint and chrome on a bicycle; what I like may not appeal to anyone else. As long as I do not get arrested by the bicycle fashion police, I will likely continue to buy red bicycles and want to have the "old school look" on at least one of my modern bikes.


I guess I'm supposed to be the fashion police. I owned a Saronni Mexico as well, and also a Merckx Super, dating back to the mid 70s. Plus a bunch of other Colnagos I'm partial to red bikes with chromed forks as well. I still buy and ride those. I guess I'm just an old grouch clinging onto my steel bikes.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Steel is Real !!!


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

Today is the day my EPQ was scheduled to arrive. It still has not shipped from Italy but was told that Colnago promised to ship it next week. Tomorrow will be seven months since I placed an order for an EPS/EPQ. Anyone else know if the EPQ has shipped to any dealer or end customer?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

nicensleazy said:


> Steel is Real !!!



Yes, yes it is!!! Oh, so real!!!


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I'm at 6 months myself and I gotta say - I know it's going to be worth the wait and all, but I am kinda getting mad - after all everyone has their money, but I don't have a bike and now it's getting to be spring and I'm on an old heavy bike.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

With all this time on my hands waiting for my EPS/EPQ, I have begun to wonder if Colnago is actually a secretly funded psychological research firm funded by various goverments around the world. Where else can you get people to pay in advance for something that has no confirmed delivery date. You can have any paint scheme you want, bit only if you live in certain countries. The price you pay also depends upon where you order the frame. E-mail, visits to the dealer, postings on various web sites, etc. allow Colnago to collect data on how far you can push an individual before they cave-in and attempt to cancel their order. This psychological testing brings people to the edge of madness (Colnago afficianados claim this is part of the mystique surrounding the company and its frames). In some countries, people paying in advance for something they may receive in the future are called lollipops (suckers). Once the product finally arrives, customers (suckers) are afraid to be critical and jump on the Colnago bandwagon. What a great way to push people to the edge and collect all that data. Conspiracy theorists rejoice.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't have any waiting time for my Colnagos....


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

@Raymond8Pistons - you paid up front in full??? Surely you only paid a deposit...like 10%.
As everyone knows, once someone has your money there is no incentive to do anything more for you!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I ordered a C59 on January 29. It is due next week. It seems the EPS/EPQ is a stepchild. That makes for poor customer relations. Colnago should do better as the EPS is on it's third year now.


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

well I ordered my M10 mid-Oct last year and it is now being sent out to me...hopefully it will be worth the 6 months wait!


----------

